# 51 & looking for Clinics to help us conceive



## janie51 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I am 51 & have a BMI of 40. We found a clinic in Northamptonshire, but have advised me I need to lose 3 stone, until I can go on one of their programs. Obviously due to my age I am scared I won’t be able to lose this wait. Are there any clinics in the UK or abroad who would be able to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

I am sorry I have no idea but I wanted to post to say I really hope you find someone!!


----------



## bthemax (Jun 22, 2016)

janie51 said:


> Hello, I am 51 & have a BMI of 40. We found a clinic in Northamptonshire, but have advised me I need to lose 3 stone, until I can go on one of their programs. Obviously due to my age I am scared I won’t be able to lose this wait. Are there any clinics in the UK or abroad who would be able to help me. Thank you.





janie51 said:


> Hello, I am 51 & have a BMI of 40. We found a clinic in Northamptonshire, but have advised me I need to lose 3 stone, until I can go on one of their programs. Obviously due to my age I am scared I won’t be able to lose this wait. Are there any clinics in the UK or abroad who would be able to help me. Thank you.


Hi my best suggestion, having also had similar situation:
Down load free app called Noom. Start logging your food intake. Over a short time it will guide you on areas of your diet to work on. (My problem was eating truck loads of nuts, and cheese and biscuits - and not realising that it all adds up). 

Look at clinics in North Cyprus as they generally will treat this age group. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## janie51 (9 mo ago)

bthemax said:


> Hi my best suggestion, having also had similar situation:
> Down load free app called Noom. Start logging your food intake. Over a short time it will guide you on areas of your diet to work on. (My problem was eating truck loads of nuts, and cheese and biscuits - and not realising that it all adds up).
> 
> Look at clinics in North Cyprus as they generally will treat this age group.
> I hope this helps.


Hello, thanks so much for yr kind advice.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

In my opinion most IVF clinics will ask you to reduce your weight also because they want to get positive results in your treatment. Getting higher chances with less pounds might also be motivatiion for you to follow docs' recommendations.


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

hi i too am 51 and looking at os ed


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

janie51 said:


> Hello, I am 51 & have a BMI of 40. We found a clinic in Northamptonshire, but have advised me I need to lose 3 stone, until I can go on one of their programs. Obviously due to my age I am scared I won’t be able to lose this wait. Are there any clinics in the UK or abroad who would be able to help me. Thank you.


Hi losing weight helps but try our clinic they are very helpful, we went to DUNYA IVF in Cyprus, give them a message here in this link dunyaivf.com/en/blog/embryoscope-ri-witness-cyprus/


----------

